# Sirius Installation



## gwayms (Nov 8, 2003)

I have a Panasonic head unit and Panasonic fm modultor. My question is: Does the fm modulator have to be installed near the head unit or can I mount it in the rear of the car. I have a 2000 Volkswagen Golf. The installation instructions say put it as close to the head unit as possible, but I dont really know why.


----------

